

Tell HN: Zero to MVP in 24 hours Interview - Submit Questions - marcamillion

I am recording an episode of IdeaTin shortly, with Aaron Gough from ReadMyCode.org. He went from zero to MVP in 24 hours.<p>Post all the questions you think I should ask him here.<p>P.S. This is his post: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1387800
======
pclark
Is a simple product a Minimum Viable Product, or just simple? ( <\- this is my
question)

I think this service is great. But once again lean startup words are being
used when I don't think they're appropriate, or needed.

I feel this partly because, if ReadMyCode required a MVP - there's a much
quicker way to prove that people need to do x (it isn't clear to me what it
does. Gist comments? Gist has that) by using pen/paper/skype/wordpress.

------
democracy
1\. Who is the intended audience? 2\. How do you plan to make money?

looks like a very very tiny niche to me....

